# farbe



## fabian-bushido (23. Juli 2006)

hallo sorry das ich schon wieda ein thema öffnen musste aber ihr müsst mir weiter helfenwie nenn tmann die farbe von der wildsau dh 

http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/bilder/2005-alutech-wildsau_dh-1101665189.1.jpg


wollte mein bike so lackieren


----------



## fabian-bushido (23. Juli 2006)

lacknummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonker0815 (24. Juli 2006)

Ich hab den gleiche Farbe an meiner Sau. Ne Farbnummer kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber die Farbe nennt sich "Dormant Rot Metallic", wenn ich mich nicht iree. Ist einen 2-schichtige Pulverbeschichtung.
Aber im Zweifelsfall mal bei Alutech direkt anfragen.


----------



## Der Yeti (7. August 2006)

Gibts die auch für den Pudel?


----------



## Marina (17. August 2006)

Alutech hat meiner Meinung nach RAL-Farben, also probiers doch mal hier 

http://www.archifee.de/ralfarben.html

da mÃ¼ssts irgendwo dabei sein. ich versuch grad rauszufinden, wie die Nummer von der Farbe heiÃt, aber frag doch einfach bei Alutech 

@funjumper: klar, die lackieren dir fÃ¼r 50â¬ Aufpreis jede RAL-Farbe!


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (18. August 2006)

Die Farbe ist wie oben schon geschrieben: Dormant Rot Metallic

Es wird aber nicht lackiert sondern gepulvert, ist nämlich resistender gegen Steinschläge ;-)


----------



## Marina (18. August 2006)

stimmt. 
ich entschuldige mich vielmals für meinen banalen Fehler


----------

